# Bicycle Heaven, Pgh. Swap Next Weekend



## Howard Gordon (Aug 17, 2019)

Summer Swap, 2 big days, August 24 and 25.  Lots to see and do.  Tour Craig Morrow's museum, ride the bike trail, buy-sell and swap bicycles and parts.  Always a fun show.

I'll have a half dozen ballooners for sale, along with some parts.  Can't wait, see you there.  Thanks, Howard.

More info:  Craig Morrow  412-716-4956
                                               412-734-4034


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Guys I won't be able to make it but this ladies airflow will be there for sale . Craig said he would try to find a new home for her . Enyoy the show and of course the bike museum .


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 18, 2019)

where is this event pls?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2019)

can you post of some pics of bikes and parts like you uselly do Howard  that your bringing to show  from bicycle larry


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 18, 2019)

GeorgeK54 said:


> where is this event pls?



It's at Bicycle Heaven in Pittsburgh George.


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 19, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> It's at Bicycle Heaven in Pittsburgh George.



thanks Mark, Im going there to pick up another 50's tank bike!!!


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 23, 2019)

I'll be bringing up a few things to sell tomorrow, Saturday, August 24, 2019, including a 1921 Iver Johnson Superior Truss Bridge Roadster with original paint (I've taken the pedals and seat off).  If you see me, stop and say hi.

Mike (aka MOTOmike)


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2019)

I would be interested in the wood wheels with the white tires,,


----------

